# زرجينة فك مساعد ياي السياره



## alikoo (15 مارس 2011)

اخواني
لقد بحثت عن انواع زراجين​ 
وكيفية فك مساعد الياي من ياي السياره ولم اجد ​ 
علما بان هناك طرق كثيره متبعه​ 
ارجو الافاده في كيفية فكه ​ 
وانواع الزراجين المستخدمه في ذلك ​ 
ارجو منكم الافاده​ 
جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (15 مارس 2011)

هناك عدة انواع يا اخى واليك الصور




















طريقة الفك بسيطة وهى بعد اخراج مساعد الياى كاملا كما فى الصورة الاخيرة تقوم بزرجنة الياى ويجب التاكد ان الياى مثبت باحكام حتى لا يفلت ثم تقوم بفك الصامولة التى تكون فى الاعلى واحيانا يكون لها غطاء بلاستيكى صغير وتكون فتحتها مليئة بالشحم .. تقوم بفك هذه الصامولة واخراج الخف كما نسميه (وهو الجزء العلوى الذى به مادة مطاطية) ثم مساعد الياى وعند التقفيل يجب التاكد ان الياى موضوع فى اتجاهه الصحيح ثم تضع الخف وله اتجاه معين ثم تربط الصامولة وتفك الزرجينة
http://www.crownvic.net/drock96marquis/2003shockchange.htm
والحذر الحذر يا اخى من المجازفة و فك الياى بدون زرجينة
حفظك الله من كل سوء


----------



## alikoo (25 مارس 2011)

1000 شكر ياباشمهندس 
مشكور علي المساعده وبتمنى ليك التوفيق
عندي طلب تاني لو امكن


----------



## العقاب الهرم (26 مارس 2011)

تفضل يا اخى بطلبك


----------

